# A graphic discussion forum?



## KiVan (Jun 20, 2003)

Do you think that Gbatemp needs a discussion forum about Gfx , signatures, avatars etc?
I can make one in the offtopic chat.. so you don't need to post in test anymore...

Waiting for your feedback!


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jun 20, 2003)

YES! This is a great idea! Bwahhaa my post count shal rise again!, but really, this is a good idea.


----------



## Turmoil (Jun 20, 2003)

I think its a great idea. 
Though no one responds to my sig posts (cept mole ;D) anyway =(


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Jun 20, 2003)

A marvelous idea, it would be a honour to help you out.

I'm sadly not a part of the admin staff, 

but i'm willing to offer my fullest support.

As discussions, do tend to get a little rough at times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~ ronin ~


----------



## Crusader (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah that would be nice. But I don't really mind the test forum as long as I can show my sigs


----------



## mole_incarnate (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd be happy to mod the board if need be, you can check my experience with fusion master, I was admin on his board for a while.


----------



## KotaInka2 (Jun 20, 2003)

It seems a logical step. The testing area doesn't really seem about testing, but about flaming...excuse me...discussing people's signatures.

The testing area should be just that...a testing area.


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Jun 20, 2003)

i think if there is a Graphics forum all sig discussion like Ohhh look at my purty new sig should be in one topic. 

"sigs and avatars - What they mean to you"

i would not mind moderating the graphics area seeing how i am a local photoshop guru who could offer the best feadback and keep it all tidey


----------



## |{urt}{ecti (Jun 20, 2003)

I would looking forward to such a discussion forum!
That way i maybe could improve my skills too...

btw. Mole -> YOU RULE!!!
I just love your style!
One question to mi (i'm to lazy to write a pm, sorry):
When did you start with this hole "gfx" thing? (How many years are you already in it?)


----------



## dice (Jun 20, 2003)

Sure that would be great. I could help out if possible and I'm sure this'll be my ticket to success


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeh, nice idea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But as long as we make the signature and avatar testing section so that it doesn't effect your post count. Because we all know how many posts are going to arise in that forum! ^^;


----------



## D2_ (Jun 20, 2003)

So, who's going to move all those sig threads to the sig forum?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Jun 20, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Jun 20 2003 said:


> So, who's going to move all those sig threads to the sig forum?








 *hides*

Actually, I think we should just leave 'em there. When they get active again or someone misposts, then we move that thread... But of course, it's Mole's call on that.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## jEEb (Jun 21, 2003)

hello here .031 Designs v.2.0
k thx bye.


----------



## DaRk ClOuD (Jun 21, 2003)

Yeah and i'll be the local judge about that forum...ah.


----------



## it-s (Jun 21, 2003)

That would be great!!! KiVan - you are the BEST!


----------



## D2_ (Jun 21, 2003)

could the name be changed to something else?  Computer Graphics , Design , Avatars and Sigs discussions sounds.....meh


----------



## DaRk ClOuD (Jun 21, 2003)

In the words of hanzo "gaysauce"


----------



## KiVan (Jun 22, 2003)

QUOTE(D2_ @ Jun 22 2003 said:


> could the name be changed to something else?Â Computer Graphics , Design , Avatars and Sigs discussions sounds.....meh


suggest anything


----------



## dice (Jun 22, 2003)

Graphix Temp


----------



## KiVan (Jun 20, 2003)

Do you think that Gbatemp needs a discussion forum about Gfx , signatures, avatars etc?
I can make one in the offtopic chat.. so you don't need to post in test anymore...

Waiting for your feedback!


----------



## D2_ (Jun 22, 2003)

eh.....GBATemp Designs?


----------



## Barbed (Jun 23, 2003)

Maybe GFXTemp, but does it really matter?


----------



## ronin_in_tears (Jun 23, 2003)

I say leave it as it is.

It's still a part of GBAtemp.

It's not like we are starting up a whole new community now, are we ?


----------



## Koekie (Jun 23, 2003)

100% agree with ronin.

otherwise we would have a gfxtemp.net


----------



## D2_ (Jun 23, 2003)

At this rate, we might just have that someday.


----------



## Koekie (Jun 23, 2003)

nah, the hype around design won't last forever...


----------

